# cheap removals from cornwall uk to costa de la luz



## doreengarrett (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi there. I will be moving to the Zahara de los Atunes area (near Barbate), in the Algeciras region of Costa de la Luz early next year from Cornwall. I will be moving a couple of kitchen appliances (W/M and F/F) mainly because they are only a year old! Two double beds, some shelving, a 5' sideboard, computer desk, audio equipment and household contents (non-furniture) plus a quantity of clothing shoes etc. Not sure what this would amount to in cu ft. Has anyone any recommendations for a very reasonably priced movers? I will want someone to pack it as I have a back problem and don't want to start life in Spain with a herniated disc!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

doreengarrett said:


> Hi there. I will be moving to the Zahara de los Atunes area (near Barbate), in the Algeciras region of Costa de la Luz early next year from Cornwall. I will be moving a couple of kitchen appliances (W/M and F/F) mainly because they are only a year old! Two double beds, some shelving, a 5' sideboard, computer desk, audio equipment and household contents (non-furniture) plus a quantity of clothing shoes etc. Not sure what this would amount to in cu ft. Has anyone any recommendations for a very reasonably priced movers? I will want someone to pack it as I have a back problem and don't want to start life in Spain with a herniated disc!!


I used *movers international*, couldn't fault them. They were also quite reasonable (not cheapest but about mid way). Got my stuff quickly too.. We went on a "part load' to save money and we were told about 4 weeks for delivery. This suited us as we already had bought plenty of things in spain, but within 10 days the called to say they had our things, and asked what day (whenever we want) they would like us to deliver it! Great service!

They carried everything and even in spain took a lof of HEAVY items like washing machines etc downstairs into the basement without even quibbling.

DO BE CAREFUL - in my previous experience, and looking at previous posts on here, cheap may sound good BUT it isnt cheap if you end up loosing things or getting stuff damaged!


----------



## doreengarrett (Mar 22, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> I used *movers international*, couldn't fault them. They were also quite reasonable (not cheapest but about mid way). Got my stuff quickly too.. We went on a "part load' to save money and we were told about 4 weeks for delivery. This suited us as we already had bought plenty of things in spain, but within 10 days the called to say they had our things, and asked what day (whenever we want) they would like us to deliver it! Great service!
> 
> They carried everything and even in spain took a lof os HEAVY items like washing machines etc downstairs into the basement without even quibbling.
> 
> TO BE CAREFUL - in my previous experience, and looking at previous posts on here, cheap may sound good BUT it isnt cheap if you end up loosing things or getting stuff damaged!


I take your point!! Do you have any contact details for them please?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

We moved from England to the Canary Islands. We found a local firm that did the lot, door to door. I suggest you search for a local firm in your area, get a couple of estimates,

Hepa


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

doreengarrett said:


> I take your point!! Do you have any contact details for them please?


google movers international of preston and they come up - website has black and white trucks on it!

as Hepa has said get some local firms too, get quotes from a few. Also check about insurance. We packed ourselves, most of the stuff, but all the big things and valuable things, like plasma telly, washer, furniture etc etc they "export wrapped" to protect it.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

doreengarrett said:


> Hi there. I will be moving to the Zahara de los Atunes area (near Barbate), in the Algeciras region of Costa de la Luz early next year from Cornwall. I will be moving a couple of kitchen appliances (W/M and F/F) mainly because they are only a year old! Two double beds, some shelving, a 5' sideboard, computer desk, audio equipment and household contents (non-furniture) plus a quantity of clothing shoes etc. Not sure what this would amount to in cu ft. Has anyone any recommendations for a very reasonably priced movers? I will want someone to pack it as I have a back problem and don't want to start life in Spain with a herniated disc!!


At last, another forum member in Cadiz province! I was feeling quite lonely (sorry Jimenato, but you are practically in Malaga). It is gorgeous down there, we go to Barbate a lot (Playa Hierbabuena).

We used a company called Euro Movers, who were very cheap and efficient. My OH had a bad back too and we told them we couldn't do heavy lifting, and they said they would send two guys, but only one turned up and we ended up doing it anyway .... ouch!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> At last, another forum member in Cadiz province! I was feeling quite lonely (sorry Jimenato, but you are practically in Malaga). It is gorgeous down there, we go to Barbate a lot (Playa Hierbabuena).
> 
> We used a company called Euro Movers, who were very cheap and efficient. My OH had a bad back too and we told them we couldn't do heavy lifting, and they said they would send two guys, but only one turned up and we ended up doing it anyway .... ouch!


I hope they reducec your bill for that Alcalaina?

We had 4 men... well 3 men and a work experience who seemed to have the job of guarding the truck and passing the sellotape!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> At last, another forum member in Cadiz province! I was feeling quite lonely (sorry Jimenato, but you are practically in Malaga). It is gorgeous down there, we go to Barbate a lot (Playa Hierbabuena).
> 
> We used a company called Euro Movers, who were very cheap and efficient. My OH had a bad back too and we told them we couldn't do heavy lifting, and they said they would send two guys, but only one turned up and we ended up doing it anyway .... ouch!


I was reading on another forum that he's closed the business due to retirement /ill health.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

steve_in_spain said:


> I hope they reducec your bill for that Alcalaina?
> 
> We had 4 men... well 3 men and a work experience who seemed to have the job of guarding the truck and passing the sellotape!


Well, you get what you pay for I suppose and it was cheap - it cost us nearly as much to transport two cats as it did our 60 boxes of books, king size bed and a half a dozen guitars (what more do you need?)

We took all our computers and IT stuff in the car with us and drove down separately, didn't fancy them bouncing about in the back of a Luton.


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Well, you get what you pay for I suppose and it was cheap - it cost us nearly as much to transport two cats as it did our 60 boxes of books, king size bed and a half a dozen guitars (what more do you need?)
> 
> We took all our computers and IT stuff in the car with us and drove down separately, didn't fancy them bouncing about in the back of a Luton.


HAHA, we did exactly the same... The car was laden with computers, and boxes of delicates I wouldn't trust anyone with, oh yes..... and a roll of toilet paper (because you never know with those french rest areas on the motorway!)


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> (sorry Jimenato, but you are practically in Malaga).


Bloody cheek!!:boxing:ound:


----------



## paolo50 (Oct 1, 2010)

hi 

I'm also moveing from cornwall early 2011, would be interested if yo find a good removal company or maybe share?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Do NOT, repeat, do NOT...go for cheapness.
We have made two major cross-Europe moves and moves within a European country with all our furniture, goods and chattels and learnt our lesson the first time.
Use a reputable international company.
We have used Pickfords and AGS.
Not cheap but worth every cent.


----------



## doreengarrett (Mar 22, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> Do NOT, repeat, do NOT...go for cheapness.
> We have made two major cross-Europe moves and moves within a European country with all our furniture, goods and chattels and learnt our lesson the first time.
> Use a reputable international company.
> We have used Pickfords and AGS.
> Not cheap but worth every cent.


Thanks for the advice. Will certainly get a few quotes before making a decision that's for sure.lane:


----------



## doreengarrett (Mar 22, 2010)

paolo50 said:


> hi
> 
> I'm also moveing from cornwall early 2011, would be interested if yo find a good removal company or maybe share?


Hi. I'm trying to get some quotes at the moment. If what I am sending amounts to a part load (and I think it will), would yours also be a part load? If so, perhaps we could ask a removers to take both our loads and split the cost. Where are you moving to and when?


----------



## paolo50 (Oct 1, 2010)

hi yes it would be part load and we would be moving to southern spain possible alicante area.


----------



## doreengarrett (Mar 22, 2010)

paolo50 said:


> hi yes it would be part load and we would be moving to southern spain possible alicante area.


Hi. I have a rep from doree bonner coming to give me an estimate on the 4th nov. If my goods constitute a part-load, I'll let you know how much it will be, and if you are interested in asking them for a quote yourself(perhaps to get both loads moved in one full(ie two separately packed part loads) load if that's possible, let me know. Whareabouts in Cornwall are you moving from?lane:


----------



## paolo50 (Oct 1, 2010)

*removals*

hi

that sounds good look forward to hearing from you. I would be moving from Camborne nr Truro. what about you?


----------



## doreengarrett (Mar 22, 2010)

paolo50 said:


> hi
> 
> that sounds good look forward to hearing from you. I would be moving from Camborne nr Truro. what about you?


Hi Paulo, I'll be in touch as soon as I have the gen from Doree Bonner. I will be moving from Tregatillian, just outside St Columb. Be in touch soon.lane:


----------

